# Mystery Switches



## 129923 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi 

I have just purchased a starblazer low bed and am finding my way around the electrics. Does anyone know what the 2nd switch inside the door is for? I know one is for the outside light but the other is a mystery. It is good to see so many people interested in the star series motorhomes.

Vity


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

is it not for the electric step.???

tom


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Doorwell light?


----------



## 129923 (Dec 5, 2009)

hi tom.....thanks for the reply, the step has got its own fused switch above this pair of switches.

What I should have mentioned that the motorhome is a 2004 model.

Vity


----------



## 129923 (Dec 5, 2009)

The door step light has a seperate switch. The pair of switches are orginal equipment ...... still a mystery! 

Vity


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

I have got 2 switches on mine, one operates the awning light & the other operates a small fan assisted heater.

Rusty


----------



## 129923 (Dec 5, 2009)

hi rusty...thanks for the reply....intresting.i will check that out tomorrow.....vity


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Haven't got a starblazer, but have got two switches just inside. One for the awning light and the other for an internal light ie when you enter in the dark. The lighting, of course must be turned on at the main control panel, for it to work.


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 2005 Starblazer and there are three switches on the right of the door. One is for the outside light, one is for the stairwell and the other is the electric step.

Sue


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Shed some light*

3 switches on the Eura

1 - Step

2 - Awning light

3 - Interior entrance light (which will work even if the main power switch is off...)

Cheers

Dave


----------

